#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Guia para sua certificação Linux

## Magal

Guia para sua certificação Linux.

Certificação Linux LPI: 5 passos para passar na LPI‏

----------


## barcal

Valew garoto, é isso ai.

----------


## danielbsb88

valeu pela dica

----------


## srgnetwork

segue link muito bom para simulado, ajudou muito

Simulados - LPI [Simulado]

----------


## Magal

Atualmente tem que ter certificação para tudo.

----------


## Carlos Picioli

> Atualmente tem que ter certificação para tudo.


Verdade Magal. Logo logo os dados das certificações vão constar até mesmo antes do nome da pessoa nos currículos.

----------


## deivisonmoraes

Eu quero fazer a certificação LPI, mesmo se o cara tiver experiencia, sem um papelzinho dizendo isso fica dificil arrumar trabalho depois.

----------


## m4d3

Se nós precisamos certificação pra trabalhos avulsos, porque tem tanto incompetente com acesso root aos equipamentos das grandes teles ? Não deveriam eles ser os mais capacitados e competentes já que o volume de dados dessas redes é da ordem dos gigabits/s ?

Deprimente cada situação que encontrei nesse ultimo ano.

----------

